# paper trick



## Karda (Nov 1, 2019)

I have heard of a technique for turning an idem you want to take apart later. you take your 2 halves and glue together with craft paper in between. After turning the 2 halves are separated. could somebody elaborate on this. i want to make a carving knife handle and this would be the best way thanks mike

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 1, 2019)

You’ve done a pretty good job describing the process. Glue on both wood surfaces with paper in between. Clamp and allow the glue to cure. Turn/cut/carve/sand to desired shape. A quick rap with a sharp chisel on the glue line will usually separate the two halves.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Nov 1, 2019)

what glue should i use i have wood glue, CA and hot glue. My thought is which one could I get apart without ruining the wood


----------



## Bob Ireland (Nov 1, 2019)

You have the gist. Just look up Split turning on Youtube and you'll find quite a few examples.


----------



## Karda (Nov 1, 2019)

ok thanks, didn't know what to call it


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 1, 2019)

I've used regular wood glue, water based. Used white paste glue, Horse glue and bone glue. Make sure your paper is craft paper as in thicker than notebook. Apply it quickly, don't let it saturate the paper. The paper, I just sand it away after doing the split. Been 20 years, so memory could be skipping some...


----------



## Karda (Nov 1, 2019)

ok i'll give a shot and see what happens thanks


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 2, 2019)

Also have done it with tape. Tape both sides and then use super glue to glue the 2 side together. Sharp rap when done and the SG releases and then just remove the tape.


----------



## Karda (Nov 2, 2019)

you use tape in place of paper, what kind of tape, masking tape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Nov 2, 2019)

You can use double sided tape but in my opinion this doesn't work as well as the paper and glue (for me it is much more difficult to separate). I'd also be leery of using super glue as it's likely to soak into the wood and discolor it from the rest of your piece. I've done it with brown paper bags and newspaper and wood glue. Separates pretty easily and fairly easy to sand off paper residue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 2, 2019)

Don't think CA glue would be appropriate. I've used Titebond glue with success. Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 2, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> I'd also be leery of using super glue as it's likely to soak into the wood and discolor it from the rest of your piece.



That's what the tape is for. Worked quite well. I've used wide masking tape



Nature Man said:


> Don't think CA glue would be appropriate.



It is..that's why I mentioned it and I've used it with success. Just another option to try

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Nov 2, 2019)

ok thanks


----------



## trc65 (Nov 2, 2019)

When I make inside out ornaments, I use regular wood glue and newspaper. I don't glue the whole blanks together, just about a half inch on each end of the blanks for 3/4" stock eight inches long.

Whether you glue the whole length of the blank together, might depend on how rough the blank will be handled when shaping. You don't want to glue it together too well and have grain tear out when separating. 

Recommend doing a couple test pieces before you use the good wood, just to refine the technique with your conditions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 2, 2019)

pictures? of process and finished goods? using these techniques?


----------



## trc65 (Nov 2, 2019)

Here is a sample of the inside out ornament that I use to show how they are made.

Orientation for initial turning, glued on ends only.



 

Separated.



 

All surfaces glued for final turning.



 

I'll post a final picture in the next post. Got those pictures on a different computer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 2, 2019)

Here is a picture of a final ornament. Different design from the previous photo, but shows the result.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 2, 2019)

This guy uses hot glue with good success

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Nov 6, 2019)

:) Thank you for this useful bit of information. I would've never thought about doing this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 6, 2019)

Just to clarify what's meant by 'tape and super glue' - it's a technique that can be used in a lot of places where you'd normally use double sided tape.

Just stick a piece of tape (blue/masking) to each surface, put the CA on the tape and then stick the two pieces together. The CA never touches the wood in this case.

For using that technique for turning I'd be real tempted to also run tape around the outside on the ends. I know the T/CA works for doing things like routing templates and such, I'm personally just not as confident about the holding power of tape when the blank is spinning around. Mind you, I've not used this technique for turning so @Wildthings would be better able to speak to that concern.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 11, 2022)

I have a sort of related question: I need to glue some small pieces together to make a rosette using super glue and accelerator. What surface is best to use under the pieces so they don't stick? Glass? I read that polypropylene sheets (such as from document protectors work) but I tried one and the glue stuck to it.


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 11, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> I have a sort of related question: I need to glue some small pieces together to make a rosette using super glue and accelerator. What surface is best to use under the pieces so they don't stick? Glass? I read that polypropylene sheets (such as from document protectors work) but I tried one and the glue stuck to it.


Those 2 that you mentioned, but “Teflon” to me works better. They sell small sheets and this is basically used for fretboard refrets/repair when working with super glue and wood dust.






Teflon Fret Dam - StewMac


Pulling old frets can chip a fretboard: keep the slots clean and glue-free for repairs.




www.stewmac.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks Arn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Here is a picture of a final ornament.  Different design from the previous photo, but shows the result.
> 
> View attachment 173700


Tim, where do you get the patterns you use? I've done a couple of them but not sure as to which patterns translate well yo inside out turns.


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2022)

No patterns, just turned a bunch of samples and played with shapes. I did however develop a pattern for the Christmas Tree, that took a few tries to get it right, and I actually remembered to take (and record) measurements. Be happy to post something in the classroom if you'd like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2022)

trc65 said:


> No patterns, just turned a bunch of samples and played with shapes. I did however develop a pattern for the Christmas Tree, that took a few tries to get it right, and I actually remembered to take (and record) measurements. Be happy to post something in the classroom if you'd like.
> 
> View attachment 220729


If you could that would be great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2022)

I'll dig out my notebook and try to get something up later tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2022)

Just posted in the Classroom. https://woodbarter.com/threads/christmas-tree-inside-out-ornaments.47279/#post-657766

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 16, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> Those 2 that you mentioned, but “Teflon” to me works better. They sell small sheets and this is basically used for fretboard refrets/repair when working with super glue and wood dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife had a teflon sheet used for ironing patterns onto material (at least I think it's teflon, because it's made for the heat). Regardless, I used it to glue up the pieces for a rosette, fitting the pieces together, applying thin super glue to the joint, holding them by hand and spritzing accelerater. Worked great - except I made the rosette too small so I have to make another one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 17, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> My wife had a teflon sheet used for ironing patterns onto material (at least I think it's teflon, because it's made for the heat). Regardless, I used it to glue up the pieces for a rosette, fitting the pieces together, applying thin super glue to the joint, holding them by hand and spritzing accelerater. Worked great - except I made the rosette too small so I have to make another one.


That is resourceful Doug. Teflon has many uses- used for baking, so sheets are available and things like baking pans, spatulas are Teflon coated. 

Save the smaller rosette for a future project requiring a slightly smaller sound hole like a parlor 0 (or 3/4) or for a larger ukulele like a tenor size or for a box (part of an intarsia or marquetry inlay design for the lid).

Can’t wait to see how the 3rd build unfolds…..


----------

